# Uganda Student Makes Billions In Phone Apps



## LAfrique (Jul 12, 2012)

*Abdu Sekalala of Uganda, student at Makerere University in Kampala, is reported to have made billions in phone apps* - Ugandan student makes millions from developing apps - Business 


Watch sample clip - Video: Ugandan Student Makes a Billion Through Apps - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> *Abdu Sekalala of Uganda, student at Makerere University in Kampala, is reported to have made billions in phone apps* - Ugandan student makes millions from developing apps - Business
> 
> 
> Watch sample clip - Video: Ugandan Student Makes a Billion Through Apps - NASDAQ.com



LaFreak:  is that Billions (as in your thread headline)?

Or is it Millions as in the LINK?

Helpful hints.  "*M*illions" and "*B*illions" do NOT mean the same thing.

Also, consider editing the nonsense you post.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > *Abdu Sekalala of Uganda, student at Makerere University in Kampala, is reported to have made billions in phone apps* - Ugandan student makes millions from developing apps - Business
> ...




*Not sure. Mpelembe says MILLIONS and everyone else (including NASDAQ) says BILLIONS. Very possible the difference in unit measurement is the result of currency difference. *


----------



## Ariux (Jul 12, 2012)

A stupid Afro wrote that article...  

I checked the Nokia app store.  The Ugandan has only one non-free app there.  And, it's 99 cents, not $1.25 as the article claims.  And, the web store gets a cut of that.  So, the Ugandan's income is not as high as the article claims. Maybe the Ugandan has made a couple hundred thousand dollars, very nice, especially for a young guy in Uganda.  But, he's no millionaire, except in worthless Ugandan currency.  He's no billionaire in anyone's currency.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> A stupid Afro wrote that article...
> 
> I checked the Nokia app store.  The Ugandan has only one non-free app there.  And, it's 99 cents, not $1.25 as the article claims.  And, the web store gets a cut of that.  So, the Ugandan's income is not as high as the article claims. Maybe the Ugandan has made a couple hundred thousand dollars, very nice, especially for a young guy in Uganda.  But, he's no millionaire, except in worthless Ugandan currency.  He's no billionaire in anyone's currency.




*Billionaire, Millionaire or not, I think Abdu Sekalala is worth talking about. I say, more power to Abdu Sekalala of Uganda!*


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > A stupid Afro wrote that article...
> ...



We're supposed to give a flying fuck?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> A stupid Afro wrote that article...
> 
> I checked the Nokia app store.  The Ugandan has only one non-free app there.  And, it's 99 cents, not $1.25 as the article claims.  And, the web store gets a cut of that.  So, the Ugandan's income is not as high as the article claims. Maybe the Ugandan has made a couple hundred thousand dollars, very nice, especially for a young guy in Uganda.  But, he's no millionaire, except in worthless Ugandan currency.  He's no billionaire in anyone's currency.



He's doing alot better than your miserable ass faggot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > *Abdu Sekalala of Uganda, student at Makerere University in Kampala, is reported to have made billions in phone apps* - Ugandan student makes millions from developing apps - Business
> ...



Maybe they're talking about Zimbabwe money?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



Zimbabwe actually uses US Dollars now.


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > A stupid Afro wrote that article...
> ...



Ariyecchh is just a mindless racist diseased piece of shit.

He can't help being a total pile of worthless shit.  It's just who and what he is.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > A stupid Afro wrote that article...
> ...




*Never thought I will see the day when Belligerent Drunk really said something worthwhile! Well, what do you know?*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, this is a good start.  I hope(I know, I know) this is only the start of good things for Africa. Maybe, just maybe their people will want to travel back home one day.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 22, 2012)

What is it? The "Nigerian Prince" app?


Okay... Seriously though...

Good for him, I wish him continued success.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Maybe they're talking about Zimbabwe money?



African-Americans, or is that negroes?  Oh, what the f- do I call those f-ing apes in Zimbabwe?  Afros?  Afros think wealth is made by printing numbers on paper, so now no one will accept Zimbabwe money, no matter how many zeros are printed on it..  Well, the white man comes to save the day, again in Africa, by providing white man's money, which is relatively stable.

Where would those f-ing apes be without the white man?   Well, living like f-ing apes.

Back to the topic, this Ugandan has made a nice sum of money on a dictionary app.  I'm thinking, what's a dumb ape know about the English language?  And, aren't there a number of free dictionary apps?  Of course, I'm right and right.   This Ugandan is basically a thief.  He stole someone else's dictionary, put his name on it and dropped it into the app store to sell to unsuspecting people who are willing to drop a buck on something thinking there is something about it that makes it better than the free dictionaries because it's not free and they don't know a f-ing Ugandan ape is behind it.  

Nokia, using white man's money, taught this ape how to produce apps.  Nice going, Nokia, teaching Ugandans how to use app stores for theft.  Reminds of the time some company went to Nigeria and taught some apes how to use e-mail.


----------

